
Show HN: Check the probability you win tonight in Fantasy Football - peacetreefrog
http://fantasymonday.com
======
peacetreefrog
Made this in React with framework Grommet (which I really like). Backend is in
Google App, which I also like. Subset of fantasymath.com, which does the same
thing, but for the whole week and costs money. Only really relevant 17 days
out of the year (including today), but good response so far.

